# Some fish I used to have



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Blue dolphins









Sunshine Peacock (I think?)









female Map Angel









Bristlenose pleco









Honduran Red Point









Male map angel


Angels eating









The only plant I've ever successfully grown









Unidentified loach species









Young Ps Acei with young Yellow lab X








Same fish, older









Bushynose pleco









Nigripinnis

http://s110.photobucket.com/user/111olbap/media/CCCC.mp4.html
Archocentrus hybrid


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

That bristle nose looks amazing!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> That bristle nose looks amazing!


I didn't appreciate how nice he was at the time and traded him away


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice pics, I remember those fish.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I remember you liked the angels


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

So what do you have now? Are you thinking of starting up again? Or do you have some other tanks going?

Ps I really like that nigrapinnis- how big do they get?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

SwimmyD said:


> So what do you have now? Are you thinking of starting up again? Or do you have some other tanks going?
> 
> Ps I really like that nigrapinnis- how big do they get?


I currently have no fish whatsoever. 

Paracyprichromis nigripinnis reach about 4"









They're about as non-aggressive as cichlids get. They need an extremely mellow environment.
Best kept with things that are as mellow as they are. Like Cyprichromis.




^video (they aren't terribly active)


----------

